# Wartezeit bei Rose?



## Emilkasulzke (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Rose count Solo bestellt, das war mit 3 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben. Auf meiner Bestellübersicht wird das Rad als „wartet“ mit Lieferdatum gleich Bestelldatum angezeigt. Meine Rückfragen per email zum Liefertermin hat Rose bislang nicht beantwortet. Andere Teile der gleichen Bestellung wurden übrigens  umgehend geliefert.
Ich verstehe ja, dass alle Welt grade Räder kauft und die Hersteller im Stress sind, die Infos online sollten aber trotzdem aussagekräftig sein. 
Was ist eure Erfahrung, was das „wartet“ bedeutet -  „dauert noch ewig“, „kein Plan“? Sieht man bei Rose normalerweise, wann das Rad zusammengebaut wird?
 Gruß,
emil


----------



## sepp0 (22. Juni 2020)

Hab zurzeit ähnliches Problem.
Hab dort Teile bestellt, Lieferzeit war mit einer Woche abgegeben. 
Mittlerweile warte ich schon fast 4 Wochen, und eine Antwort per Mail habe ich nach 11 Tagen erst bekommen. 
Ist bei mir jetzt nicht so eilig aber nervt trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (22. Juni 2020)

Ja, die Leiferzeiten sind momentan echt extrem. Am 10. wurde es verschickt. Aktuell noch nicht über die schweizer Grenze!!!


----------



## Emilkasulzke (4. Juli 2020)

Auflösung: Rad wurde nach gut drei Wochen geliefert, passt also etwa zur Lieferzeit, die ursprünglich angegeben war. 
Die Angaben im Kundenportal zur Bestellung sind halt schlecht, das ist etwas unschön. 
emil


----------



## ziploader (20. Juli 2020)

Aktuell: Dieses Bike ist heiß begehrt. Daher können wir dir heute leider noch keinen Liefertermin nennen.

Bei diversen Modellen...


----------



## DeKu1984 (26. Juli 2020)

Ja ist momentan schwierig. 
Ich werde mein Count Solo 3 wohl erst zur neuen Saison fahren können. 
Liefertermin würde per Email auf die 47.-48.Kw gesetzt. 
Naja dann werde ich dieses Jahr noch mit meinem Focus Cypress Ht 3.0 rumfahren.


----------



## ziploader (11. August 2020)

Inzw. ist mein Pikes Peak eingetroffen. 
Wenn man auf die Homepage schaut, kann man aktuell die Bikes nicht mehr Konfigurieren. Also auch kein Vorteil gegenüber Canyon.
Und telefonisch erreicht man auch niemand...


----------



## DeKu1984 (11. August 2020)

Das freut mich für dich. Wie lange musstest du warten?
Die Frage ist, hätte ich das bike schneller bekommen wenn ich es bei rose abgeholt hätte? ?‍♂️


----------



## ziploader (11. August 2020)

DeKu1984 schrieb:


> Das freut mich für dich. Wie lange musstest du warten?
> Die Frage ist, hätte ich das bike schneller bekommen wenn ich es bei rose abgeholt hätte? ?‍♂️


kanpp 3 Monate...
Habe Mitte Mai bestellt.
Es geht nur unwesendlich schneller, wenn du das Bike abholst, da nur die "Versandzeit" dazu kommt. Und das ist in Deutschland 1 Woche. Bikes aus dem Sale-Angebot kannst du direkt abholen, wenn sie auf Lager sind. Oder, wenn gegen Ende Saison neue Modelle kommen, die im Laden direkt kaufen.
Von Deutschland in die Schweiz 2-3 Wochen... Je nachdem, wie lange der Zoll zur Abfertigung braucht.


----------



## fossybobby (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, wir haben im September letzten Jahres ein Ground Control 3 mit einer Lieferzeit von 6 Monaten bestellt. Ok, wenn man damit rechnet ist ja alles gut. Wenn man dann aber eine Woche vor Termin per Mail erfährt, dass es leider noch mal sechs Monate dauert, fragt man sich, ob es hier nur ums Geld geht?! Nach einiger Überlegung bekamen wir das Gefühl, dass andere Bestellungen vielleicht bevorzugt wurden. Mit diesen Fragen und dem Frust darüber habe ich mich nach Wochen des Wartens telefonisch zum Vorgang beschweren und informieren können: Tut uns leid. Schneller geht es aber nicht.
Mir ist es als Kunde wichtig eine ungefähre Vorstellung von Lieferfristen zu bekommen und nicht erst kurz vor Liefertermin zu erfahren, uups klappt nicht.
Schade, jetzt muss unser Sohn ohne sein Fahrrad für drei Wochen an den Bodensee fahren. Der ist schon gaaaanz fröhlich. Danke Rose.


----------



## sepp0 (9. Mai 2021)

fossybobby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir haben im September letzten Jahres ein Ground Control 3 mit einer Lieferzeit von 6 Monaten bestellt. Ok, wenn man damit rechnet ist ja alles gut. Wenn man dann aber eine Woche vor Termin per Mail erfährt, dass es leider noch mal sechs Monate dauert, fragt man sich, ob es hier nur ums Geld geht?! Nach einiger Überlegung bekamen wir das Gefühl, dass andere Bestellungen vielleicht bevorzugt wurden. Mit diesen Fragen und dem Frust darüber habe ich mich nach Wochen des Wartens telefonisch zum Vorgang beschweren und informieren können: Tut uns leid. Schneller geht es aber nicht.
> Mir ist es als Kunde wichtig eine ungefähre Vorstellung von Lieferfristen zu bekommen und nicht erst kurz vor Liefertermin zu erfahren, uups klappt nicht.
> Schade, jetzt muss unser Sohn ohne sein Fahrrad für drei Wochen an den Bodensee fahren. Der ist schon gaaaanz fröhlich. Danke Rose.




Hi
Das ist natürlich nicht so schön, hat man dir den Grund genannt warum es noch so lange dauert? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (9. Mai 2021)

fossybobby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir haben im September letzten Jahres ein Ground Control 3 mit einer Lieferzeit von 6 Monaten bestellt. Ok, wenn man damit rechnet ist ja alles gut. Wenn man dann aber eine Woche vor Termin per Mail erfährt, dass es leider noch mal sechs Monate dauert, fragt man sich, ob es hier nur ums Geld geht?! Nach einiger Überlegung bekamen wir das Gefühl, dass andere Bestellungen vielleicht bevorzugt wurden. Mit diesen Fragen und dem Frust darüber habe ich mich nach Wochen des Wartens telefonisch zum Vorgang beschweren und informieren können: Tut uns leid. Schneller geht es aber nicht.
> Mir ist es als Kunde wichtig eine ungefähre Vorstellung von Lieferfristen zu bekommen und nicht erst kurz vor Liefertermin zu erfahren, uups klappt nicht.
> Schade, jetzt muss unser Sohn ohne sein Fahrrad für drei Wochen an den Bodensee fahren. Der ist schon gaaaanz fröhlich. Danke Rose.



Das scheint momentan absoluter Standard bei Rose zu sein! 
Habe Ähnliches schon aus diversen Ecken mitbekommen. Zwar nicht so krass, dass nochmal 6 Monate draufgepackt wurden, aber bei einem Kollegen waren es nochmal +3 Monate. 
Gravel im, ich glaube, Oktober bestellt, sollte im März kommen, kurz vor geplantem Liefertermin einfach einen neuen Liefertermin im Juni per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen. 

Schein momentan bisschen drunter und drüber zu gehen.
Siehe Bewertungen bei Trust Pilot hier und hier


----------



## fliege1 (12. Mai 2021)

Da fällt mir ein, ich habe meinen Trabi noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## styl0 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer "Fan" vom Rose Webshop. Neben einem Fahrrad von Rose besitze ich auch unzählige Kleidungsstücke von denen und kann mich qualitativ eigentlich nicht beschweren. 
Obwohl ich aktuell aber mal wieder ein paar Sachen bräuchte, z.B. Ergon M/L Enduro, TacX Deva Flaschenhalter, würde ich aktuell dort nicht bestellen. Die Lieferzeiten scheinen mir persönlich einfach blind ausgewürfelt (einfach mal den Sattel beobachten im Shop). 
Jetzt kommen sicher Einige: Pandemie, Lieferverzögerungen, hohe Transportkosten usw.
Ich sage: Insbesondere bei der Fa. Rose hat man im letzten Jahr einfach verkauft was da war und sich um Nachschub zumindest nur nachlässig gekümmert (falls überhaupt). Die Lieferzeiten für die Räder sind in meinem Augen ein absoluter Witz. Die Preissteigerung kann ich aus o.g. Gründen (arbeite selbst in der Logistik) noch nachvollziehen, dann aber praktisch nichts in gängigen Größen/ Mengen auf Lager zu haben oder halbwegs erträgliche Lieferzeiten zu realisieren ist einfach nur eine Unverschämtheit. Das "nicht lieferbar" zieht sich im Shop praktisch durch ALLE Produktgruppen.


----------



## Liviu_C (24. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ende März (KW 12) habe ich ein Thrill Hill 3 bestellt. Auf der Rechnung stand, dass die Lieferzeit 19 Wochen ist. Ich weiß... aber bei den anderen war es auch nicht viel besser. Letzte Woche war es KW 33 und wie erwartet, habe ich nichts bekommen. Ich habe Rose geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ich der einzige, der jetzt dieses Problem hat? Ich weiß, dass die Situation sehr gespannt mittlerweile ist aber ich habe gehofft, dass ich mindestens ein Statusupdate bekomme.


----------



## kordesh (24. August 2021)

Liviu_C schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ende März (KW 12) habe ich ein Thrill Hill 3 bestellt. Auf der Rechnung stand, dass die Lieferzeit 19 Wochen ist. Ich weiß... aber bei den anderen war es auch nicht viel besser. Letzte Woche war es KW 33 und wie erwartet, habe ich nichts bekommen. Ich habe Rose geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ich der einzige, der jetzt dieses Problem hat? Ich weiß, dass die Situation sehr gespannt mittlerweile ist aber ich habe gehofft, dass ich mindestens ein Statusupdate bekomme.



Ruf da einfach mal an. 
Konnte dort 100x mehr per Telefon erreichen und habe meine Infos kurzfristig bekommen... 

Beim Schreiben deines Textes wäre die Wartezeit in der Hotline vermutlich schon rum.


----------



## Liviu_C (25. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ruf da einfach mal an.
> Konnte dort 100x mehr per Telefon erreichen und habe meine Infos kurzfristig bekommen...
> 
> Beim Schreiben deines Textes wäre die Wartezeit in der Hotline verm


Ich habe mehrmals versucht aber bis heute konnte ich niemand erreichen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Fahrrad anfang November geliefert wird. 32 Wochen Lieferzeit... lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zolexdx (6. Februar 2022)

Liviu_C schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ende März (KW 12) habe ich ein Thrill Hill 3 bestellt. Auf der Rechnung stand, dass die Lieferzeit 19 Wochen ist. Ich weiß... aber bei den anderen war es auch nicht viel besser. Letzte Woche war es KW 33 und wie erwartet, habe ich nichts bekommen. Ich habe Rose geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ich der einzige, der jetzt dieses Problem hat? Ich weiß, dass die Situation sehr gespannt mittlerweile ist aber ich habe gehofft, dass ich mindestens ein Statusupdate bekomme.


Ich hatte mein Thrill Hill 4 am 9.6.2021 bestellt und am 29.06. bekommen  hatte mich anfang des Jahres auch wegen der langen Lieferzeiten erst nach was anderem umgesehen und dann kurz vor dem Kauf nochmal bei Rose reingeschaut und zugeschlagen.

Mittlerweile hast du deins aber sicher bekommen oder? ^^


----------



## Pitbullfighter (1. März 2022)

zolexdx schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Thrill Hill 4 am 9.6.2021 bestellt und am 29.06. bekommen  hatte mich anfang des Jahres auch wegen der langen Lieferzeiten erst nach was anderem umgesehen und dann kurz vor dem Kauf nochmal bei Rose reingeschaut und zugeschlagen.
> 
> Mittlerweile hast du deins aber sicher bekommen oder? ^^


Die kurze Lieferzeit kam bestimmt zu Stande weil es ein Rüchläufer war oder ein anderer abgesprungen ist. Sieht man ja immer wieder mal….

Das dreiste an der Firma ist eher bei der Bestellung mit Versand,das vorher kassiert wird und bei nicht Lieferung nicht einmal ein Feedback kommt.


----------



## walterkeller (3. März 2022)

Pitbullfighter schrieb:


> Das dreiste an der Firma ist eher bei der Bestellung mit Versand,das vorher kassiert wird und bei nicht Lieferung nicht einmal ein Feedback kommt.


Also ich hab im Oktober '20 Vorabüberweisung gewählt und musste dann 2 Wochen vor Lieferung überweisen, aber mit vorheriger Info bzgl. der Überweisung. Bei mit hatte es sich damals von 04 auf 09 verschoben. War so ok für mich bzgl. der Bezahlung.


----------

